# Anyone wanna sneak out this weekend?



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking to do some hunting with someone new this weekend. Hunted Beach city last week with no luck. Usually need to hunt by myself as I got no one to go out with. I am not very good at calling yet, but got a dozen mallard decoys and the gear to get out there as much as possible. Was thinking about sneaking out to the Mosquito Lake draws if anyone wanted to join me on Saturday or if they got a better idea, I'd be willing to throw in a box of shells to hunt some new ground.

Happy Hunting


----------



## bohio (May 25, 2009)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Looking to do some hunting with someone new this weekend. Hunted Beach city last week with no luck. Usually need to hunt by myself as I got no one to go out with. I am not very good at calling yet, but got a dozen mallard decoys and the gear to get out there as much as possible. Was thinking about sneaking out to the Mosquito Lake draws if anyone wanted to join me on Saturday or if they got a better idea, I'd be willing to throw in a box of shells to hunt some new ground.
> 
> Happy Hunting


You might check but I don't think they are having the draws on this Saturday


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

bohio said:


> You might check but I don't think they are having the draws on this Saturday


That is correct, no drawing this coming Saturday the 4th.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Predator225 said:


> That is correct, no drawing this coming Saturday the 4th.


Dang it, thanks for the heads up tho!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Where are you located? I am sort of in the same boat. New to the sport, just getting started. The guys that I have hunted with that have more experience have fairly busy lives so I only get to go with them 1-2 times a year.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Northeast ohio


----------

